# Prison H15..France



## Mikeymutt (Mar 1, 2015)

i know this place has been done to death..but it's somewhere i have wanted to go for so long.i loved the place.the sheer size as you approach it is quite daunting,it really is trashed but it added so much to it...visited with zedstar


----------



## brickworx (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice work....never tire of seeing this place.....thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is pretty special. Great job.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 1, 2015)

I love seeing here, your pic's are fantastic.
Really enjoyed your post


----------



## skankypants (Mar 1, 2015)

Great shots there..thanks for posting


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 2, 2015)

Fantastic set there mate. Really well done, what a way to spend your birthday eh?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 2, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Fantastic set there mate. Really well done, what a way to spend your birthday eh?


Thank you dj..I could not think of a better way really.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 2, 2015)

One word. Stunning.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2015)

Superb images.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice one, lots of new pieces up I see. 
Fantastic photos as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice One Micky, Thanks


----------

